# Snowbowl and Sunrise Arizona



## Penguin

Don't know, but I am aiming to ride Snowbowl in January!


----------



## Guest

The better park is probably Snowbowl. I'm not a big park rider so I prefer the variety at Sunrise, which is a much bigger mountain (in terms of steep runs). It's wet sticky snow even in the dead of winter. If you go early season with a shallow snow base, don't take a board that you care about. Both locations are prone to dry spots and them both being high desert terrain have a ton of rocks and can ruin a base. 

Also the upper bowl on Snowbowl tends to be icy. The intense AZ sun melts that area and forms a nice crust.


----------



## Guest

I prefer Sunrise. Much bigger mountain. Fun times.
We should gather people on here that live in Arizona or near it and meet up at one of the parks sometime this upcoming season.


----------



## Guest

Sunrise hands down over snowbowl. Ridden both multiple times, both get real icy. Sunrise is bigger, when its good, the snow is better. Nothing like colorado or utah, but it better than nothing.


----------



## Guest

Another vote for Sunrise, all the way! Although I'm more talking about slopes etc and less park as I'm not too into that.
I've been there many times over the past ten years or so, and when they have a good winter with all 3 peaks open it's really something, especially for it being in Arizona! Last winter they had a 100+ in base for a lot of the winter. But even when they don't have that much snow it's still better than Snowbowl.


----------



## Guest

Being local to Phx I have had great times at both these mountains.

Snowbowl in Flagstaff is a quicker trip from Phx area. Its def a smaller mountain... I don't backpack. The park is pretty fun! There have been a few times where one part of the mtn is closed due to wind or snow conditions; and it can be crowded on holiday weekends.

Sunrise is bigger with better lifts and more lodges. It is my personal favorite. Its a longer drive from Phx. The park is bigger than snowbowls, but not as fun. I think the drive thru Payson is quicker than going thru salt river canyon though, imo. Also crowded on holiday weekends!

I would check the snow conditions at each right before your trip, and let nature decide for you.


----------

